# ردا على موضوع  ينتقد الرجال..ههههه



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

عيوب الصنف الاخر..

* إذا أردت أن تعرف عيوب المرأة فاذكر محاسنها أمام إحدى صديقاتها.

* مع المرأة تتحول الكذبة إلى حقيقة .

* الكذب بالنسبة للرجل أداة عمل أما بالنسبة للمرأة فهو زينة .

* المرأة تغفر لك قلة الأدب ولا تغفر لك قلة الإخلاص .

* لو لا يقين المرأة أنها ذات عيوب لما احتاجت إلى أدوات التجميل .

* ليس هناك ما يعيب الرجل وكل شيء يعيب المرأة : أنها بكل بساطة امرأة .

* إثنتان لا تستطيع اسكات صراخهما :المعدة ..والمرأة .

* ثلاث نساء ودجاجة يتألف منهن سوق .

* لا تعرف المرأة في ادعاءاتها حدود .

* عيب المرأة الأول والأخير أنها امرأة .

* من الجنون مصارحة النساء بالحقيقة .

* امرأتان : سوق . وثلاثة : مولد .

* امرأة واحدة في البلد. . تحدث جلبة من مائة رجل .

* ليس ثمة كذبة مهما تكن غريبة لا تصدقها المرأة إذا كانت مديحا لها .

* إذا كرهت المرأة رجلا لدرجة الموت فاعلموا أنها كانت تحبه لدرجة الموت .

* عندما تهتم المرأة بشخص فإنها تستطيع أن تعرف عنه ما قد يجهله عن نفسه .

* الكبرياء تفسد النساء أكثر من الحب .

* المرأة كثيرة الفخر ولو كانت لا تتوسد غير الصخر .

* تطلق المرأة الإشاعات ثم تكون أول من يبادر بتصديقها .

* لو لم تكذب النساء في الحب لفقدن سلطانهن على الرجال .

‏* أخشى كل النساء إلا المتهورات منهن .

* لا يفوز بقلب المرأة في الغالب إلا الرجل المتهور .

* معظم شرور المرأة كان ولا يزال مردها الوساوس .

* لم يعط للرجل أن يكذب بجرأة كالنساء .

* النساء يبتلعن دفعة واحدة الكذبة التي تطريهن ويشربن قطرة قطرة الحقيقة .

* المرأة بالون والغيرة دبوس إذا شكها انفجرت .

* إذا دخل المرأة الكبرياء احترق الغداء والعشاء .

* الغيرة في حقيقتها إحساس نابع من داخل الإنسان العاشق وهو عيب المرأة .

* قناع المرأة إن هو إلا قناع من الزينة صنعه الرجل .

* الغرور هو آخر شيء تلجأ عليه المرأة الفاشلة .

* من العيب علينا أن نسمي المرأة بالجنس الضعيف لأنه مسبة لنا .

* ما أشقى أن يكون الإنسان امرأة .

* المرأة المعوجة لا تعجبها المرأة المستقيمة .

* لا تمشي المرأة في الطريق شامخة برأسها ولكن بحملها .

* النساء والصحافة أفضل شيء لنقل الأخبار .

* الحب عمى الحسن عن إدراك عيوب المرأة من قبل الرجل .

* إذا سقطت المرأة فإنها لا تخجل من أي قبيح .

* المرأة ينبوع المصائب ، وأصل الخطايا ، وباب الجحيم .

* المرأة فاكهة شهية ينخر فيها الدود .

* الفضيحة هي طبق الحلوى على مأدبة المرأة .

* أنصت إلى زوجتك ولكن لا تصدقها .

* أغلب البائسين أمهاتهم كاذبات .

* تكون المرأة صادقة عندما تشعر أنه لا فائدة من الكذب .

* في البيضة من المواد أقل مما في المرأة من الكذب .

* إذا شكا شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها .

* النار تذيب الحديد ، والمرأة تذيب الرجال .

* لولا فضول المرأة لما خرج آدم من الجنة .




عذرا  لقد طلبت مني الاخت المشرفة تويتي

ان اضع تنويها بانه ليس الجمع هكذا ..خلاص نسمع الكلام

ههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا


شكرا



 

​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
شحورت المرأة خالص
مع ذلك بقولك مش كلهم
البعض منهم مثل ما وصفتهم في موضوعك 

كليمو
اشكرك علي الموضوع الطريف
تقبل مروري ولك تحياتي

​


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع دة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1725525&posted=1#post1725525


احلى بكتيرررررررررررررررررر
وفية صور 

بصراحة المصرى يكسب :t30:

ما فيش بنات فى المنتدى دة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه ده ياكليمووو
ده كلام يتقال انت بهدلت المراءه خالص
حرام عليك مش كلهم كده
مش ميرسى على الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

* لولا فضول المرأة لما خرج آدم من الجنة .
حقيقة لا يستطيع ان ينكرها احد
ولكن رغم عيوب المرأة فلا ننسى أنها
الام والاخت والحبيبة والصديقة
وهى الحياة والزهرة اليانعة للرجل ولا نستطيع العيش بدونها
الا اذا تركنا الحياة وسيرنا فى دروب الرهبنة
وشكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الجميل 
ودمت بود
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى

الشكر لمروكك الكريم

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شحورت المرأة خالص
> مع ذلك بقولك مش كلهم
> البعض منهم مثل ما وصفتهم في موضوعك
> ...




ما ليش ذنب

اللي ابتدى اظلم

هههههههههههههه

طبعاً مش الكل يا نيفن

مشكورة لردك


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> الموضوع دة
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1725525&posted=1#post1725525
> 
> ...





طيب يا ستي ماشي

دة مش موضوع دة رد صغير

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ايه ده ياكليمووو
> ده كلام يتقال انت بهدلت المراءه خالص
> حرام عليك مش كلهم كده
> مش ميرسى على الموضوع هههههههههههههههههه​





ما ليش ذنب يا كوكاية 

البادي اظلم

انما مش تزعلي

موضوع كله هزار

تحبي نحذفه


----------



## white rose (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
انت من وين دورت و نقيت و جبت كل هالأقوال

انت دمرت جنس حوا يا اخي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على كل الموضوع ما بيخلى من التنويع و الأنتقاد للرجل كمان*


----------



## nonaa (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل دااااااااااااااااااا
الله يسامحك 

مقبوله ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ما ليش ذنب يا كوكاية
> 
> البادي اظلم
> 
> ...



*ماشى هعديها المرة دى 
مش هتوصل للحذف 
انما المرة الى جايه مش هعديها ابدا ولقد اعزر من بنجر ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tenaaaa (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الكذب بالنسبة للرجل أداة عمل أما بالنسبة للمرأة فهو زينة
* لم يعط للرجل أن يكذب بجرأة كالنساء .

دا اساس الكذب الرجال مش بيقولو كلمه واحدة صح
لكن المرأة صادقة​


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*ماشي  اخي وليم

مشكور الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*white rose
هزار يا ستي

بلاكم ما بنسوى شي
كويس
اخدت حفك ولا*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> * امرأتان : سوق . وثلاثة : مولد



ههههههههههههههههه
دى ضحكتنى قوى قوى
ونرجع نقول البعض من المرأه مش كلها

ثانكس كليمو على الموضوع العسلة دة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*nonaa

مشكورة لاننك قبلتيها

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

* tenaaaa

ماشي يا تينا

زي ما تحبي

ههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*سندريلا

ماشي  كلامك صح

شكرا لمرورك

الرب يباركك*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (21 ديسمبر 2009)

** عيب المرأة الأول والأخير أنها امرأة .​*


----------



## twety (21 ديسمبر 2009)

> * المرأة ينبوع المصائب ، وأصل الخطايا ، وباب الجحيم .
> 
> * المرأة فاكهة شهية ينخر فيها الدود .



*اعترررررررررررض
ليه يا كليمو ده كله
اكتب تنويه فى الموضوع ان مش كلو كده
لازم برضه ههههههههههه

الله يسامحكوا ي اولاد جدو ادام 
*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه كل ده يا كليمو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده المراه كائن حساس
انت بهدلتها خااااااالص
ههههههههههههههه
بس الموضوع لذيذ اوووووووى
ميررررررررسى​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *اعترررررررررررض
> ليه يا كليمو ده كله
> اكتب تنويه فى الموضوع ان مش كلو كده
> لازم برضه ههههههههههه
> ...



تم التفيذ يا فندم

هههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*newman_with_jesus

عديهالنا المرة دي

التانية نعوضهالهم*


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*Mary Gergees
خلاص ها عوضها 

بالموضوع اللي جي

انما حصل استفزاز ما

خلاني احد الموضوع*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

عيوب الصنف الاخر..


وانتوا بقي الصنف الاول صح ؟
 حلوة دي
هههههههههههههههههههههه​* إذا أردت أن تعرف عيوب المرأة فاذكر محاسنها أمام إحدى صديقاتها.

عارف اشمعني ؟
علشان العيب بيكون من الصديقة دي انها تتكلم بطريقة مش حلوة عن صديقتها وطبعا لازم تود شوية توابل للكلام​* مع المرأة تتحول الكذبة إلى حقيقة .

لان المرأة اجمل شئ في الكون
عندها لمسات بتضيفها للاشياء تخليها اجمل من الواقع​ 
* الكذب بالنسبة للرجل أداة عمل أما بالنسبة للمرأة فهو زينة .

علي اساس ان الرجل ماشي علي مبدأ الغاية تبرر الوسيلة مش عيب عليه برده
اما المرأة ممكن تكدب علشان مش تجرح الرجل اللي قدامها يعني خدمة قومية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
* المرأة تغفر لك قلة الأدب ولا تغفر لك قلة الإخلاص .

اصعب احساس ممكن يحس بيه البني ادم مش شرط المرأة قلة الاخلاص والخيانة بيكون جرحها جامد جدا واستحالة يتنسي ومش اعتقد ان في رجل واحد يقبلها علي نفسه ان مراته تخونه او تقلل من اخلاصها ليه
لكن قلة الادب ممكن تتداوي بانها تربيه من اول وجديد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
* لو لا يقين المرأة أنها ذات عيوب لما احتاجت إلى أدوات التجميل .

لا وانت الصادق هي دايما بتحب تكون اجمل واجمل حتي ولو كانت هي جميلة علشان كده بتتزين
مش اعتقد انه عيب ان المرأة تهتم بجمالها دايما
لكن العيب علي الرجل اللي دايما بيكون مهمل وهي بتستحمل برده
هههههههههههههههههههه​ 
* ليس هناك ما يعيب الرجل وكل شيء يعيب المرأة : أنها بكل بساطة امرأة .

مش تنسي ان المرأة ربنا خلقها بانه اخد ضلع من آدم يعني المرأة جزء من الرجل
فإن كانت كلها عيوب زي ما بتقول فاكيد ده جزء بسيط من المصدر الاساسي الا وهو الرجل
ههههههههههههههههههه​ 
* إثنتان لا تستطيع اسكات صراخهما :المعدة ..والمرأة .

المعدة طبعا لانه مش بيفكر غير في الاكل
اما المرأة لانه علي طول بيظلمها وبيبص لبره يعني بيخونها وبعد ده كله المفروض تسكت ؟​ 
* ثلاث نساء ودجاجة يتألف منهن سوق .

ثلاث رجال وثعلب المرادف لكلمة الخيانة​* لا تعرف المرأة في ادعاءاتها حدود .

المرأة كل اللي بتقدر تعمله الكلام لكن وقت التنفيذ مش بتقدر لان قلبها مش بيطاوعها لكن الرجل مش بيتكلم لكن بينفذ علي طول وبيطلع من وراه بلاوي​ 
* عيب المرأة الأول والأخير أنها امرأة .

سبق ورديت عليه​ 
* من الجنون مصارحة النساء بالحقيقة .

ده اذا كانت اصلا حقيقة ممكن تكون من وجهة نظره هو حقيقة ولكنها في اصل اكبر كذبة​ 
* امرأتان : سوق . وثلاثة : مولد .

رجلان : مصيبة . وثلاثة : كارثة​ 
* امرأة واحدة في البلد. . تحدث جلبة من مائة رجل .

طبعا طول عمرنا عارفين ان المرأة بمائة رجل وفي كل حاجة وده دليل اننا ممكن نستغني عنكم​ 
* ليس ثمة كذبة مهما تكن غريبة لا تصدقها المرأة إذا كانت مديحا لها .

لانها بتكون واثقة من نفسها انها جميلة ومش محتاجة رأي أي حد علشان يأكدلها ده
وكمان هي مش بتصدق اي كذبة ده دليل انها طيبة جدا وللاسف علشان كده بتتجرح كتير​ 
* إذا كرهت المرأة رجلا لدرجة الموت فاعلموا أنها كانت تحبه لدرجة الموت .

المبدأ ده يمشي علي الرجل او المرأة
لو اتجرحت جامد جدا من حد انت بتحبه جدا اكيد رد فعلك هيكون زعل جامد ووممكن يوصل لكراهية
وكويس انك اعترفت ان المرأة بتحب لدرجة الموت لكن الرجل مش بيقدر يحب ربع الحب ده​ 
* عندما تهتم المرأة بشخص فإنها تستطيع أن تعرف عنه ما قد يجهله عن نفسه .

علي فكرة ده مش عيب ده ميزة فينا
ان المرأة ذكية جدا ولماحة وممكن تعرف عنك حاجات كتير وتحس بيك قبل ما انت تحس بنفسك
يا سلام في احلي من كده بالذمة​ 
* الكبرياء تفسد النساء أكثر من الحب .

الحب عمره ما بيفسد بالعكس بيجمل الحياة
الكبرياء بيفسد النساء ده من وجهة نظر الرجل لان الكبرياء بيزيد في حالة واحدة لو كان زوجها بيخونها وقتها كبريائها بيوجعها جدا​ 
* المرأة كثيرة الفخر ولو كانت لا تتوسد غير الصخر .
 
المرأة دايما قنوعة وبترضي بأبسط حاجة طول ما الحب موجود 
مش زي ناس تانية طماعة
واوعي تفهمني صح
هههههههههههههههههههه​* تطلق المرأة الإشاعات ثم تكون أول من يبادر بتصديقها .

مادام بتصدقها تبقي مش اشاعه بتكون حقيقة​* لو لم تكذب النساء في الحب لفقدن سلطانهن على الرجال .

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب مش عيب علي الرجال ان النساء يضحكوا عليهم ويصدقوهم ؟​ 
‏* أخشى كل النساء إلا المتهورات منهن .

المتهورة بتكون غلبانة جدا اللي بيجي علي بالها بتعمله من غير ما تفكر علشان كده سهل تراضيها بكلمة حلوة​ 
* لا يفوز بقلب المرأة في الغالب إلا الرجل المتهور .

برده الرجل المتهور بيكون غلبان وسهل انه يتراضي بحاجه بسيطة يعني مش متكبر زي بقية الرجال​ 
* معظم شرور المرأة كان ولا يزال مردها الوساوس .

العيب في اللي بيسمح ان الوساوس موجودة وهو الرجل 
هو لو مخلص مش هيسمح بوجود الوساوس دي​ 
* لم يعط للرجل أن يكذب بجرأة كالنساء .

لان الرجل لما بيكذب بيكون مفتري وعارف انه هيتكشف بسرعه
لكن المرأه مش بتفتري علي حد علشان كده ببتكلم بقلب جامد​ 
* النساء يبتلعن دفعة واحدة الكذبة التي تطريهن ويشربن قطرة قطرة الحقيقة .

مفيش حاجه ممكن تأثر علي المرأه وثقتها حتي لو كانت كذبة ودي ميزة لانها مش بتسمع للناس
اما الحقيقة دايما بتكون صعبة علي الرجل او المرأه لانها ممكن تكون مخفية عنها او مش قادرة تواجهها​ 
* المرأة بالون والغيرة دبوس إذا شكها انفجرت .

تقريبا الرجل نفس الوصف لو حس ان زوجته بتخونه
صعب انه يعرف كده ويسكت
ولو سكت يبقي اكيد مش بيحترم نفسه واكيد وصفه معروف​ 
* إذا دخل المرأة الكبرياء احترق الغداء والعشاء .

لو في نسبة من النساء متكبرات اكيد نفس النسبة ويمكن اكتر موجودة في الرجال​* الغيرة في حقيقتها إحساس نابع من داخل الإنسان العاشق وهو عيب المرأة .

هو دلوقتي العشق بقي عيب ؟
يا سبحان الله
علشان كده كل الرجال من طبعهم الغدر والخيانة​ 


* قناع المرأة إن هو إلا قناع من الزينة صنعه الرجل .

يبقي العيب من الرجل نفسه هو السبب في وجود القناع ده​ 

* الغرور هو آخر شيء تلجأ عليه المرأة الفاشلة .

علي فكرة المرأة عمرها ما كانت فاشلة لان علي الاقل جواها شئ ناجح وهو حبها​ 
* من العيب علينا أن نسمي المرأة بالجنس الضعيف لأنه مسبة لنا .

الله ينور عليك واحنا عمرنا ولا هنكون ضعاف​ 
* ما أشقى أن يكون الإنسان امرأة .

فعلا لانها بتتجرح كتير وبيتغدر بيها وكل ذنبها انها بتحب بجد​ 
* المرأة المعوجة لا تعجبها المرأة المستقيمة .

وتقريبا الرجل المعوج لا يعجبه الرجل المستقيم​ 
* لا تمشي المرأة في الطريق شامخة برأسها ولكن بحملها .

السبب في ده المجتمع لما بيلاقي زوجة ربنا مش عطاها نعمة الانجاب بيفضلوا يوجعوها ويجرحوها بالكلام وبيحسسوها كأنها بقيت عار وسط المجتمع
ده غير احساسها هي بأنها مكسورة لانها مش قادرة تكون ام
الرجل ممكن يستغني عن احساسه كأب لكن المرأة استحالة​ 
* النساء والصحافة أفضل شيء لنقل الأخبار .

علي فكرة في رجال كتير زي النساء واكتر كمان في موضوع الاذاعة ونشر الاخبار
في مثل بيقول اللي بيته من زجاج مش يحدف الناس بالطوب​ 
* الحب عمى الحسن عن إدراك عيوب المرأة من قبل الرجل .

المثل بيقول مرآة الحب عمياء
ومش حدد بالنسبة للرجل ولا المرأه
معني كده ان الاتنين مش بيشوفوا عيب بعضهم​ 
* إذا سقطت المرأة فإنها لا تخجل من أي قبيح .

هفهمك نقطة وهقولها بالعامية المرأة لو وقعت بتكون زي الطير الجريح بيخبط في كل حاجه من غير ما يحس بيحاول يداوي نفسه علشان يقف علي رجليه من جديد
غالبا الرجل كمان كده الا اذا كان بيعتمد علي غيره انه يوقفه علي رجليه
وتقريبا مش حلوة في حق الرجال النقطة دي​ 
* المرأة ينبوع المصائب ، وأصل الخطايا ، وباب الجحيم .

شكلك بتلمح علي موضوع التفاحة
بص هي مش ضربت ادم علي ايده علشان ياكل معاها كان ممكن يقولها لا وهي تسقط لوحدها بس هو سمع الكلام واكل 
ده تسميه ايه ؟
هسيبلك انت الاجابة​ 
* المرأة فاكهة شهية ينخر فيها الدود .

بينخر فيها الدود في حالة واحدة لو الرجل مش اهتم بيها وسابها لوحدها من غير رعاية ولا اهتمام 
علي فكرة هنا بينخر في الحب وكل حاجة جميلة لكن مش في المرأة نفسها​ 
* الفضيحة هي طبق الحلوى على مأدبة المرأة .

لو كلامك مظبوط يبقي اللي قدم ليها الطبق ده هو الرجل​ 
* أنصت إلى زوجتك ولكن لا تصدقها .

زي المرأة بالظبط
تحب زوجها جدا ولكنها لا تثق فيه​* أغلب البائسين أمهاتهم كاذبات .

مش حلوة ان حد يعلق اخطائه علي شماعة الاخرين​* تكون المرأة صادقة عندما تشعر أنه لا فائدة من الكذب .

قصدك الرجل يشعر بأن زوجته صادقة لما تكون الفضيحة تخصه​* في البيضة من المواد أقل مما في المرأة من الكذب .

انا مش فاهمة الجملة دي
بس اتحداك لو جيبتلي شخص واحد رجل او مرأة مش بيكدب وعلي طول صادق​ 
* إذا شكا شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها .

لا يبقي تعلم انه غدار ومش ليه امان​ 
* النار تذيب الحديد ، والمرأة تذيب الرجال .

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل احنا صدقني
وانتوا مش تقدروا تستغنوا عننا
والدليل انكم بتذيبوا بمزاجكم مش غصب عنكم​ 
* لولا فضول المرأة لما خرج آدم من الجنة .

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولولا قلة حيلة ادم قصاد المرأة لما طاوعها وخرجا من الجنه​ 


عذرا لقد طلبت مني الاخت المشرفة تويتي

ان اضع تنويها بانه ليس الجمع هكذا ..خلاص نسمع الكلام

ههههههههههه


ده علي اساس ان مش ديه الحقيقة وانت بتنفذ الاوامر وبس

بس كده
حرام كفاية عليكم
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مرمورة

ههههههههههههههه

انا حاذف الردود دي 

وسخت الرجلة يا امورة انتي..


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد
دي حقيقة الرجل اصلا
ولا حلو لما تنزلوا مواضيع تشلفطنا بس
اشربوا شوية​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا جامد انت يا مرمورة
ربنا يخليكى لينا ياعسل
​*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
امال نسكتلهم يعني يا كوكي
لازم يشوفوا العين الحمرا
فاكرينا ضعاف وهنشوف الموضوع نعيط ونسكت
ده كان زمان ايام سي السيد
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انت يا كوكى مش كنت معانا

هههههههههههههههه

ضحكتني على كلمة شلفطنا..

برده هاحذف الرد


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2009)

احذف احذف 
وانا هفضل اكتب نفس الرد
وفي ثواني مش في ساعه
هاه
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> انت يا كوكى مش كنت معانا
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هبقا معاك واسيب البنات الى انا منهم اكيد لا طبعا :t30:
نو مش كليمو ابدا الى يعمل كده ويحذف الردود هو يقدر يحذف الموضوع كله لو عايزين:hlp:*


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هبقا معاك واسيب البنات الى انا منهم اكيد لا طبعا :t30:
> نو مش كليمو ابدا الى يعمل كده ويحذف الردود هو يقدر يحذف الموضوع كله لو عايزين:hlp:*



*

لا دي ولا دة

موضوع هزار ممكن انقله للترفيهي

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اممممممممم

لا لا غلطان يا كليمو مش كدا ياراجل

برضه البنات يتقال عليها كدا لا بجد حرام عليك

انا بصراحة مستغرب البنات سكاته ازاي .....!!

اصل انتا دلوقت بداءت بموضوع كلام جايز بعدين يتطور الموضوع ويبقي بصور ( عايزين صور ) 

المفروض اقل حاجة يعملوها يهدروا دمك ههههه

يلا ها اسيبك انا بقي مليش دعوة بالموضوع ده انا قولت كلمة حق  ههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*انت بتحميها يا  مينا

هههههههههههههههههه

كدة ومش خالصين

لو حصالي حاجة انت المسؤل

هههههههههههه

*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 مارس 2010)

* امرأة واحدة في البلد. . تحدث جلبة من مائة رجل .

* ليس ثمة كذبة مهما تكن غريبة لا تصدقها المرأة إذا كانت مديحا لها .

* إذا كرهت المرأة رجلا لدرجة الموت فاعلموا أنها كانت تحبه لدرجة الموت .

* عندما تهتم المرأة بشخص فإنها تستطيع أن تعرف عنه ما قد يجهله عن نفسه .

* الكبرياء تفسد النساء أكثر من الحب


بس انا متفقة معاك فى حاجات كتيـــر يا كليموووووووو
موضوع جميل يا باشاا ,ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ماجو2010 (7 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> شكرررررآ موضوع جميل للرجل فقط+ عذرآ هناك تعديل بسيط +
> * المرأة تغفر لك قلة الأدب+++ و تغفر لك قلة الإخلاص .
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ضحكة طفل (16 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام

شكرا
 سلام المسيح مع الجميع​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه





ههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> * امرأة واحدة في البلد. . تحدث جلبة من مائة رجل .
> 
> * ليس ثمة كذبة مهما تكن غريبة لا تصدقها المرأة إذا كانت مديحا لها .
> 
> ...




مشكورة يا نيرووووووووووو


----------

